# whooo hoooooo



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

finally my stuff came today, i got the lights mounted, the skimmer and pump are just waiting for me to build my sump, so everyone keep an eye on the user journals section, that will be my play by play.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats, cant wait to see pics of your new setup


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool deal! Pics Please!!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yes pics man!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

as soon as i have them, you will know, trust me.


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

sounds like fun. all you need is some pizza and beers and you've got yourself a par-tay


----------

